# Wine Enthusiast Coolerdor



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

I bought a 12 bottle Wine Enthusiast a couple of weeks ago for $77 at Linens 'N Things. The four cedar trays were delivered today. A Cigar Oasis Ultra is in the right side of the bottom tray. I removed the cover from an Oust fan and have it facing downward and cable tied to the back left corner of the wire shelf supporting the top tray. A Radio Shack remote sensor is in the top tray. If I need more storage space, I can remove the top two shelves and stack the four trays on the bottom shelf.


----------



## z3ro (May 8, 2008)

that thing is nice! how much was the total cost after everything?


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Looks great! Roughly, how many cigars do you think it can hold.


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

The four trays cost a total of $40. There are 77 cigars in it at the moment: 39 large, 30 medium and 8 small size. There's room for maybe ten more medium size with just the three trays. With the fourth tray it will probably hold 120-125 cigars.


----------



## houdini (Feb 6, 2008)

Very cool....I watched both my humi's hit 74 today and I have 2 choices....Relocate them to my brothers basement or get a wine fridge....I might have to give in and go for the wine enthusiast as space is an issue...Thanks for sharing. H


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

That looks sweet, Nice set up with the cedar trays.:tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I dont see any humidification nor did I see any mentioned. Hope you are using beads. A few one oz tubes place in various places should do the trick :2


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

DAL said:


> A Cigar Oasis Ultra is in the right side of the bottom tray.





bobarian said:


> I dont see any humidification nor did I see any mentioned. Hope you are using beads. A few one oz tubes place in various places should do the trick :2


I think you missed it Bob.:ss

.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

jjefrey said:


> I think you missed it Bob.:ss
> 
> .


Doh! Giant picture, didnt scroll over. Does the Oasis regulate? Or only add humidity?:ss


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

bobarian said:


> Doh! Giant picture, didnt scroll over. Does the Oasis regulate? Or only add humidity?:ss


It adds humidity as needed. It's factory Pre-set to 70% RH, but adjustable from 40 to 80 RH. When the humidity drops below your preset number, its fan turns on and stays on until the humidity gets back to the preset number. The actual humidity is about 7 or 8 % higher than what the LED says. I like to keep the humidity at 65%, so I set the CO to 58%. I recall someone else having to do the same thing. BTW, the number 65 on the cooler's LED is the temperature of the cooler. That's not accurate either. The actual temp is 70deg.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Is that a CAO Sopranos I see inside that box? Take care of it if it is indeed what I see!!!:tu


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

andrewsutherland2002 said:


> Is that a CAO Sopranos I see inside that box? Take care of it if it is indeed what I see!!!:tu


Yes, there are two of them.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Ah! That's perfect for what I'm looking for for my dorm next year


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks great


----------



## bmwe28m5 (Sep 14, 2007)

Where did you get the cedar trays from?


----------



## DAL (Aug 2, 2006)

bargainhumidors.com. He happens to have a 10% off sale ending tomorrow.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=155788


----------

